# Does udder development always = pregnancy....*pics added*



## StoneWallFarmer (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a 6 month old nigerian dwarf doe who has recent begun to develop an udder. It is about the size of a softball and instead of her teats hanging straight they are pointing kind of outwards. She is quite wide also. 
Obviously, due to her age I do not want her to be pregnant. She was penned next to a buck before I got her. I've only had her for about six weeks now and besides the ride home, in a cramped dog carrier, she has never been exposed to my buck. 
From what I'm reading, ff begin to bag up about 4-6 weeks before expected delivery. That would mean she was impregnated... Well at a 
ridiculously young age  
She is very happy and healthy otherwise. No injuries that could be causing swelling. 
Ill post pics if I can get some.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 29, 2012)

No, it doesn't always mean pregnancy.  It could be a capricious udder, which means they'll produce a little milk even when not bred. My doe had one from the time she was 6 mos until a few months ago.  Just leave it alone, and it should be fine.  Sometimes my doe's udder would change in size, but it never caused a problem.  She's now bred and I can't wait to see how her "real" udder looks when she freshens.   

If you're really worried, you can take a blood sample and send it to Biotracking for a preg. test, which is fairly cheap and can ease your mind.  If by some chance she is bred, it'll give you a heads up and you can start prepping for kidding.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds like a percoccious udder. Is she from heavy milking lines?

Our LaMancha got one at about 5/6 months and at 11 months it's almost gone. Just leave it alone as long as it's not hot or rock-hard.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 29, 2012)

Precocious.  That's what I meant...not capricious.    I knew that wasn't right, but I had a major brain fart and couldn't thinkof the correct word.


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry for the multiple posts, still trying to figure out the posting pics thing. 






Heres one of the gang with, Shiloh, the girl in question in the front.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 29, 2012)

I would bet money she is pregnant. 

You really have two choices, 
Let nature take it's course
or abort her. Can get the drugs at the Vets office.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 29, 2012)

if she's that far along it might be just as risky to abort her as let nature take it's course.


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Nov 29, 2012)

That's what I was wondering with the abortion option. She may only be a month from delivery.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 29, 2012)

I also thought preggo....

I don't have any advice, but she is very pretty and looks like she is in really nice condition from the pics.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 29, 2012)

She looks to me to be 3 to 6 weeks away from kidding. If she was here, I would be very careful about feeding her too much grain and hope for the best. 

Since she is so immature, refusing to nurse her kids may be the biggest obstacle.    I would be prepared to bottle feed or  have to convince her to nurse.  

When she kids, try not to be too hands on, giving her time to relax and look at the babies before picking them up and handling them. If you need to dry them off, rub them on the ground right infront of her so she knows they are hers. 

I would have a stall no more than 4 x 6 for her to have bonding time. 

Of course if she is mean to them then that will be another complication.

Edited: I don't mean, "rub them on the ground" I meant while rubbing them dry with a towel keept hem on the ground in front of her. :LOL


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 29, 2012)

Id say she was expecting & agree with 20kidsonhill. Just out of curiosity how big are the bucks she was exposed to in comparison to her?


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Nov 29, 2012)

She was penned next to a pen of 7 ND bucks... So ever knowing who baby daddy is is pretty much impossible, but thankfully size shouldn't be an issue. 
Her pervious owner may not have separated them soon enough. The day before I bought them he brought them in from the pasture.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 29, 2012)

If she was with bucks at 6 months of age, she is most likley pregnant.


----------

